# FS: Eheim 2232 Filter/29G Tank with Stand/Plant Fertilizer



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

*All items has been cleaned before selling*

1. Eheim Ecco 2232 Canister Filter, come with filter basket, shut-off valves, in/out pipes, foam filter pad (blue coarse one). No media and hose, less than year old, excellent condition. $55

2. 29 Gallon Tank with matching stand. Second owner, no leak. Tank in Good Condition, Stand in excellent condition. $70

3. Pfertz N/P/K/M, 90% left, $40

Note: All items bought brand-new unless otherwise stated.

Photos are here, apologize for poor quality.

Eheim ECCO 2232









Just to show you how clean it is 









29G Tank with Matching Stand









Everything For Sale, Most of the items has their original box.









N/P/K/M


----------



## bill_e (Apr 21, 2010)

what is your location??


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

bill_e said:


> what is your location??


I'm in Burnaby.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How much for the ac20?


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Claudia said:


> How much for the ac20?


I prefer to give it away to someone new this hobby along with 3g nano tank.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

ug.mac said:


> I prefer to give it away to someone new this hobby along with 3g nano tank.


Oh ok, thanks anyways


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

All PM replied. Thanks.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pm sent*

pm sent.

drop me a line.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Updated.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

got a pic of the power head?


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Photos added on all items. Thanks.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

This was what my setup look like, too bad now I have to sell it....


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

pmed

btw, ur tank look REALLY NICE! =)


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

All PM replied.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Up........up:d


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

CO2 Sold.

Now you will get 10% discount if you take all the available items.!!!!


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

updated with special pricing,.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

................


----------

